# Raio em arvore



## Mago (12 Abr 2008 às 18:44)

Já vai um pouco atrasada mas so hoje tive oportunidade de fotografar os efeitos de um raio da trovoada que passou pela região da Guarda e Trancoso na segunda feira ( dia 7/4/2008).






Arvore descascada pelo raio em Trancoso.

Na Guarda:



> A trovoada que se abateu sobre a cidade da Guarda na tarde da última segunda-feira causou prejuízos nalgumas habitações e estabelecimentos comerciais das Ruas Vasco da Gama e Mouzinho de Albuquerque, no centro da cidade. Tudo porque um raio acertou em cheio num cabo de electricidade localizado no edifício da Conservatória do Registo Civil, provocando um grande susto e o corte imediato da energia e das comunicações, para além de um pequeno orifício na parede.
> Na "Pensão Aliança" foram "ao ar", pelo menos, as centrais dos telefones e do serviço anti-fogo, um computador, o terminal Multibanco e um ecrã LCD. Sem ter ainda contabilizado os estragos, Manuel Rodrigues espera agora pela «ajuda do seguro» para fazer face aos prejuízos. O proprietário garante que o susto foi «grande» por causa do «barulho e de uma enorme labareda, como se fosse um rastilho» que se estendeu rua abaixo. Também Lopes Craveiro, que se encontrava naquele estabelecimento quando o raio caiu sobre o prédio vizinho, fala da «"bola de fogo" e do estardalhaço enorme» que provocaram um «susto tremendo», a que se seguiu uma «sinfonia bestial» com os alarmes das lojas a dispararem. Já na sua habitação, situada na Rua Vasco da Gama, não teve «qualquer problema», apesar de também ter ficado «sem luz».
> Menos sorte teve o gabinete de arquitectura de Joaquim Carreira, onde os danos deverão ultrapassar «os mil euros». É que os computadores do escritório sofreram problemas na "motherboard", que é «das componentes mais caras», para além da descarga ter também afectado a rede e o modem, adianta o arquitecto. Contratempos que prejudicaram o «normal funcionamento» do escritório e até a porta não estava a «trabalhar correctamente» na tarde da última terça-feira, sendo que «a pouco e pouco» iam surgindo mais problemas que não foram logo detectados. De igual modo, a descarga eléctrica provocada pela queda do raio terá originado alguns constrangimentos no quotidiano da Conservatória do Registo Civil, mas, aparentemente, não havia prejuízos a assinalar na parte informática.
> Mesmo em frente ao local onde o raio caiu encontra-se a "Ourivesaria Miranda", onde foi bem audível o «estrondo enorme» e visíveis «as faíscas a cair», afirmou Paulo Plácido, funcionário da loja. Contudo, no estabelecimento, apenas foi afectada a ligação telefónica, que na tarde de terça-feira ainda não tinha sido restabelecida. Já na casa do seu patrão, situada por cima da loja, a descarga gerada terá estragado «um computador, uma televisão e um vídeo». O efeito do raio foi tão grande que houve pedaços da parede atingida pelo raio a "voar" até à varanda desta habitação, localizada no outro lado da rua. Quem também não ganhou para o susto foi um jovem que tinha a sua viatura estacionada mesmo por debaixo do sítio onde a descarga ocorreu. «Entrou na ourivesaria a tremer», relatou Paulo Plácido.
> ...


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2008 às 10:31)

Sempre interessantes esse tipo de imagens. 

Aparentemente a árvore não sofreu danos totais, eventualmente ainda poderá sobreviver mas apenas o tempo o dirá.

Neste site explica-se o que se passou  numa árvore atingida por um raio a partir da observação dos efeitos do mesmo e do porquê de um raio poder ser ou não fatal para as árvores.

http://wvlightning.com/trees.shtml


----------

